# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  ¿Podemos remar juntos para mitigar el riesgo de inundaciones en el Ebro?

## NoRegistrado

> La última crecida del Ebro ha puesto de manifiesto, una vez más, el riesgo de inundación para los municipios de sus riberas. Las defensas estructurales construidas en el pasado son claramente ineficaces para proteger los cascos urbanos y los campos de cultivo, y la alarma social está justificada ante una situación que es cada vez más acuciante.
> Las posiciones enfrentadas entre agricultores, colectivos ecologistas, e incluso administraciones con competencias hidrológicas y ambientales se traducen en una situación de bloqueo. Es necesario superar esta parálisis para mitigar de una forma efectiva y permanente el riesgo asociado a un fenómeno absolutamente natural y que se va a seguir produciendo de manera recurrente en el futuro cercano.
> 
> El único consenso entre todas las partes implicadas nos brinda una oportunidad: La prioridad fundamental debe ser la protección de los núcleos urbanos consolidados, objetivo al que tanto colectivos ambientalistas como agrícolas han supeditado sus propios intereses.
> 
> Desde ebroNAUTAS pensamos que la solución definitiva pasará por una revisión en profundidad del trazado de las actuales motas y una reordenación de los usos del suelo agrícolas en las zonas inundables. Nuestra posición se basa en la observación del incremento del riesgo causado, a medio plazo, por la modificación de la dinámica fluvial causada por el actual encauzamiento entre defensas. No obstante, hemos desarrollado un programa de medidas para la mitigación parcial del riesgo de inundaciones para los cascos urbanos, que son ejecutables a corto plazo y sin modificar el actual espacio entre motas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.iagua.es/blogs/nestor-tor...ndaciones-ebro

 Soluciones que han analizado las causas, que no son otras que la actuación humana ocupando zonas inundables y queriendo convertir un río vivo y estacional en cuanto su caudal, en un canal.

Más sensato no puede ser. Pero como siempre ni han hecho caso ni lo harán.

También, los de Ebronáutas publicaron una viñeta muy graciosa sobre como era el cauce en el 1927 y como quedó en el 1998, lo cual explica bastante bien el porque de muchos "supuestos daños" que no son tales.

https://www.facebook.com/notes/ebron...51467864872191

Saludos. Miguel

----------

